# Moving on up



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

After almost a decade in my trusty frabill outback suitcase shanty using my lazer auger something magical happened this evening when I got home from the lake I was browsing shanties and augers window shopping my wife comes around the corner and says why don't you just go ahead and get a new shanty and auger if you want  boy I didn't waist any time ended up ordering a nils arctic Trekker 6" auger and a otter xth lodge hub ice shelter! Can't wait to put it to use!


----------



## Dyson92 (Mar 2, 2014)

bobberbucket said:


> After almost a decade in my trusty frabill outback suitcase shanty using my lazer auger something magical happened this evening when I got home from the lake I was browsing shanties and augers window shopping my wife comes around the corner and says why don't you just go ahead and get a new shanty and auger if you want  boy I didn't waist any time ended up ordering a nils arctic Trekker 6" auger and a otter xth lodge hub ice shelter! Can't wait to put it to use!
> View attachment 201349


Good for you! I just got a Shappell FX 200 this year. Love it!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

bobberbucket said:


> After almost a decade in my trusty frabill outback suitcase shanty using my lazer auger something magical happened this evening when I got home from the lake I was browsing shanties and augers window shopping my wife comes around the corner and says why don't you just go ahead and get a new shanty and auger if you want  boy I didn't waist any time ended up ordering a nils arctic Trekker 6" auger and a otter xth lodge hub ice shelter! Can't wait to put it to use!
> View attachment 201349


That's sweet!! I know what to look for now on the ice!!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Vex coming next year?


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Fish2Win said:


> That's sweet!! I know what to look for now on the ice!!


Actually I have you to thank in part for it I told my wife someone referred to the frabill as a coffin at to tournament and she started thinking I was gonna die in it and let me buy a new one ! True story


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)




----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Your going to love that nils. I got the 6 last year. Tons of holes with my dewalt 20v, be sure to use the low speed as they recommend. I'm just carrying the head and the top section of auger with the this ice we have this year. Less weight is key when you get old ha!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Your going to love that nils. I got the 6 last year. Tons of holes with my dewalt 20v, be sure to use the low speed as they recommend. I'm just carrying the head and the top section of auger with the this ice we have this year. Less weight is key when you get old ha!



Can't wait to drill a hole with that baby! If there's any ice by the time it arrives


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

bobberbucket said:


> After almost a decade in my trusty frabill outback suitcase shanty using my lazer auger something magical happened this evening when I got home from the lake I was browsing shanties and augers window shopping my wife comes around the corner and says why don't you just go ahead and get a new shanty and auger if you want  boy I didn't waist any time ended up ordering a nils arctic Trekker 6" auger and a otter xth lodge hub ice shelter! Can't wait to put it to use!
> View attachment 201349


Looks like a winner but I think u might have to use it next year unless u get it real soon!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

brad crappie said:


> Looks like a winner but I think u might have to use it next year unless u get it real soon!


I've got me fingers crossed I couldn't get the wife to spring for express shipping


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

bobberbucket said:


> Actually I have you to thank in part for it I told my wife someone referred to the frabill as a coffin at to tournament and she started thinking I was gonna die in it and let me buy a new one ! True story


Ha love it!! Saving ice fisherman 1 at time. Now you owe me! GPS cords please


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

*NICE!!!!

FINALLY!!., it's been a lil embarassing fishing beside you in that broken down, patched, duct taped, broken down Frabill. (You were giving ice fisherman a bad reputation fishing in that thing).*


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

YOU'LL BE ABSOLUTELY AMAZED USING THE *NILS...*. AND WONDER WHY YOU DIDN'T PURCHASE IT YEARS AGO.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Doesn't matter the looks of the shanty just like a boat as long as it puts fish on the ice or in the livewell it's a winner.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

X2 on the Nils it's a beast the 8" cuts just as easy I'm going to end up buying the 8 and selling my 6


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i'm always a little concerned when my wife tells me to go ahead and buy something, LOL. just kidding. my wife has been so good about doing that for so many yrs now, I don't worry about her having some agenda in mind. back earlier this yr I bought a little bigger boat for fishing in fl icw waters and our local lake at home. I was moving my old fish finder over and broke the prong off the plug for the speedometer. I was looking on ebay for another paddle wheel. but was also looking on cabelas at the helix 7 which was on sale for 10% off and free shipping. she just pops up out of the blue and says why don't you order the new one your looking at. so now I have a helix 7 on my boat.
sherman


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Just got word the shanty will be here Monday!


----------



## Another Fisherman (Feb 3, 2011)

bobberbucket said:


> Just got word the shanty will be here Monday!


I ordered the same shanty online at bass pro. On backorder but I can wait cuz had to burn up some gift cards. This would be a good year for people to update or add equipment. Seen alot of great deals online. Better luck next year for good ice


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Well I received my new shack yesterday boy is that sucker roomy! I was impressed on how well it made it was! Right until I found some bad stitching and a small Tare on the thermo quilt interior I immediately emailed L&M fleet supply where I purchased it was very pleased to get a response within 15 minutes!  thumbs up so far for their customer service they told me they would send ups to pick it back up today and they will ship me another one. guess I'll have to wait a little longer (sigh) but at least I didn't get stuck with a defective shanty and it's not like there's lots of ice to use it on right now.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Congrats dave. Should work out perfect for Ya. Hopefully we get some more ice and you get to do some trial runs with it. Is like to fish out of it as well. A buddy up in mn had one and loves it. Just remember on windy days put at least 2 anchors in before popping the hubs out or she's in the next county in 2 minutes.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I had a cousin not put in anchors at an above ground on a calm day and a rogue gust came through picked it up about 50ft deposited at the bottom of a pretty steep hill destroying it


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Fished out of one last year we had 4 guys with plenty of room chairs flashers htr ect enjoy.


----------

